# E-cigarette advice



## ddk1979

I have been using a Twisp Clearo e-cigarette for a while and would like to upgrade to something that gives me a fuller taste. Also, twisp juices are very expensive, currently going for about R180 for a 20ml bottle.

*So, I am looking for a device that
1. really allows me to taste the full flavour of the e-juice.
2. has a decent throat hit
3. has a similar shape and size to that of the Clearo
4. is simple, easy to use and reliable
5. is easy to maintain since I will not be doing rebuilds or self modifications.
6. has a good reputation
7. variable air intake if possible.
*
I do not see my self as becoming a master vaper at any stage so I do not want the hassle of changing ohm and power settings, etc. That is why I enjoy the *SIMPLICITY* of my Twisp Clearo - it has been simple (although expensive) to use; all I do is purchase new coils when needed.

Also, I do not like the bulky mods, that is why I like the shape and size of the Clearo

I use my device like one would smoke a cigarette - pull into mouth first, then suck into lungs.

As far as twisp e-juice goes, they are all 50PG/50VG (excluding the pure range that is 100% VG). I really enjoy the following twisp flavours :
a. Grape
b. Litchi and pear
c. Rebel
*So any recommendations regarding flavours would also be appreciated*.

As a side issue, my research on the net seems to indicate that e-juices with high VG content may be healthier ???

*Can you please recommend 2 or 3 good starter kits - I would rather pay a little more up front for a good setup than to take a device with high maintenance costs afterwards.*

Thanks


----------



## Moosa86

Just saw ur post on mybroad****...good luck...someone on here should have some advice for u..


----------



## Rossouw

I would suggest looking at the Joyetech AIO, it is cheap and I have heard great things about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

I second @Rossouw 's advice on the Joyetech Ego AIO. I own one myself and it's a brilliant little device for the price! It would more than fulfill all the criteria that you have mentioned, although it has quite a bit wider diameter (i.e. it is 'thicker') than the Clearo. However, it is still a pen style device such as the Clearo and you won't find a pen style device with the diameter and length of the Clearo that fulfills your first criteria. The price for the device, including 2 coils, ranges from R 350 - R 500 (closer to R 350 at most retailers). The coils that comes with the kit are 0.6 ohms, meaning that they are of a much lower resistance than the Twisp Clearo coils and will thus give you a more 'powerful, intense' vape than the Clearo. The draw will also not quite be as tight (although the device does have variable airflow). If you want the transition to perhaps be a bit less dramatic, you might want to consider buying some Joyetech Cubis 1 ohm coils which go for about R 200 for a pack of five. It will give you a slightly cooler vape and tighter draw more similar (but still superior) to the Twisp.

Check out more in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-aio.t20340/

As far as juices go, there is such a vast variety of excellent quality local juices on the market that it's hard to recommend specific juices and I would recommend reading through as many of the e-liquid reviews as you can: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

However, based on the flavor profiles that you mention, I think one logical choice would be XXX from Vapour Mountain. It very recently co-won the forum wide poll on the best juice across all categories: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016.t21767/
Its main flavor profile is Litchi. It does have some menthol added, but if you do not like menthol, you could request @Oupa from www.vapourmountain.co.za to make the juice for you without menthol as far as I know.

For a great review on XXX: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-18#post-299418

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome @ddk1979 
Great advice above. I can't add anything. Trust you find what you are looking for on the device. You will definitely find that this community is extremely helpful.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

@ddk1979 first of all, welcome to the ecigssa forum. Please introduce yourself in the 'Introduce yourself' topic.

Joyetech AIO

Regarding e-juice, man o man, did you come to the right place! Be sure to check out our local vendors and find some GREAT (local) juices!!!

For me personally, Vapour Mountain's range of juices is some of the best, at a good price. And my All Day Vape still stays their XXX juice.

I recently acquired some of their "Banana Cream" juice and it blew my mind!


----------



## Vape0206

Joyetech AIO.. Bought my gf one recently and shes very happy with it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie

Hey man! Welcome to the forum. You'll love it,bunch of awesome people here. The guys above have hit the nail on the head device wise. All I want to say is that high VG juices aren't healthier than juices with a similar VG/PG ratio. VG gives you cloud and PG gives you throat hit (which is one of your prerequisites I believe). So when choosing juices don't go for high VG juices for now, stick to 50/50 or maybe 60/40 (VG/PG) as you take mouth to lung hits.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

As far as I know the PG and the VG both absorb moisture and cause the dry throat. I am not sure if the nic content will add to this or not.
I was told to drink continuously while vaping to prevent dehydration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks to
> 1. @Rossouw for the advice that everyone seems to agree with,
> 2. @Lingogrey for a detailed and informative reply,
> 3. @theyettie for info regarding PG/VG juices,
> 4. and everyone else who commented.
> 
> Just a request to PLEASE be patient with me and all my questions since I have absolutely no knowledge or experience with vaping as a whole.
> 
> 1. @Lingogrey you mention that the draw will also be not quite be as tight (although the device does have variable airflow). This might be a bit of a problem since I enjoy the initial pull/draw and like some "resistance". I tried a device where it felt like I was just sucking air through a LARGE straw and did not like it at all. So using the same analogy, I like the "effort/resistance" when sucking air through a very thin straw.
> *So, I need to try out the device first. Does anyone have any idea where I can do that in Cape Town ???*
> 
> 2. Regarding e-juices, I tend to vape continuously like a chain smoker and find that the twisp juices (18mg) are drying out my throat quite badly and I am suffering with a sore throat. *So I need advice regarding what type of juice to vape continuously without the dry and sore throat problem* (and where to purchase them). Since I still have my twisp clearo working, I can put different types of juices in the clearo and the new device that I will be buying based on your advice.
> 
> 3. One thing I definitely want is *HIGH QUALITY* juices. @Clouder referred to local vendors who have some GREAT (local) juices. Any advice regarding the vendors TOGETHER with the great juices that each one specifically sells, e.g.
> Vapour Mountain - XXX
> other vendor - name of their juice
> etc.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience and advice.



I promise you that patience is the name of the game here. No one will give you a hard time for asking,that's the purpose of this forum. I can give you some answers from my understanding and perspective. I'm not sure there's much to do about chain vaping and the "side effects" thereof for now. I had the exact same problem at the beginning and the only advise I got that actually worked was upping my water intake. You must remember that vaping dehydrates the membranes in your mouth and throat to some extent. I also chain vape. I go through obscene amounts of juice... It's as if my body has now made peace with the fact that I vape heavily and the problem subsided quite a bit. I do sometimes get that dry mouth and throat,I then just make sure to get in more water that day. More in quantity and frequency. 

I know vapour mountain is somewhere in CT,maybe contact them and arrange a visit at the shop. You'll be able to sample juices and test devices. 

Keep the questions coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

@SAVaper and @theyettie - Thanks for all the comments.

Please keep them coming.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lingogrey

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks to
> 1. @Rossouw for the advice that everyone seems to agree with,
> 2. @Lingogrey for a detailed and informative reply,
> 3. @theyettie for info regarding PG/VG juices,
> 4. and everyone else who commented.
> 
> Just a request to PLEASE be patient with me and all my questions since I have absolutely no knowledge or experience with vaping as a whole.
> 
> 1. @Lingogrey you mention that the draw will also be not quite be as tight (although the device does have variable airflow). This might be a bit of a problem since I enjoy the initial pull/draw and like some "resistance". I tried a device where it felt like I was just sucking air through a LARGE straw and did not like it at all. So using the same analogy, I like the "effort/resistance" when sucking air through a very thin straw.
> *So, I need to try out the device first. Does anyone have any idea where I can do that in Cape Town ???*
> 
> 2. Regarding e-juices, I tend to vape continuously like a chain smoker and find that the twisp juices (18mg) are drying out my throat quite badly and I am suffering with a sore throat. *So I need advice regarding what type of juice to vape continuously without the dry and sore throat problem* (and where to purchase them). Since I still have my twisp clearo working, I can put different types of juices in the clearo and the new device that I will be buying based on your advice.
> 
> 3. One thing I definitely want is *HIGH QUALITY* juices. @Clouder referred to local vendors who have some GREAT (local) juices. Any advice regarding the vendors TOGETHER with the great juices that each one specifically sells, e.g.
> Vapour Mountain - XXX
> other vendor - name of their juice
> etc.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience and advice.


My pleasure @ddk1979

As far as your comment on the tightness of the draw is concerned, I personally mainly fall under those who quite like the "sucking air through a LARGE straw" (great description for open lung hits btw) feeling - so when I say that you can get quite a tight draw with the AIO it would be compared to what I'm used to (to me even the standard 0.6 ohm coils offer quite a tight draw and the 1 ohm coils should theoretically definitely be tighter) and I might not be the right person to advise you. I know that some highly seasoned and knowledgeable mouth to lung tighter draw vapers have noted that they find the draw on the AIO in an uncomfortable space between too tight for lung hits, but not quite tight enough for mouth to lung (at least on the 'standard' 0.6 ohm coils). Some very knowledgeable members have also commented that they weren't impressed with the flavour on this device. PERSONALLY I have been very happy with the tightness of the draw as an alternative to my open airy large straw sucking and with the flavour, but this just goes to show that it's definitely not for everybody (even the most expensive high end devices work for some and not for others) and you would be wise to perhaps try it first.

I would suggest posting a query in the "Who has stock" subforum in the retailers subsection (and to indicate Cape Town specifically and that you would like to try a demo model before purchasing), as vendors are not allowed to reply in the general section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

As far as high quality local juices are concerned, there are literally tenfolds / hundreds (depending on who you ask I suppose) of very high quality local juices of various flavour profiles (tobaccos, fruits, beverages, breakfasts (mostly fruit loops and yogurts), desserts, menthols and bakeries). Perhaps a good place to start would be to see which juices fared well in the recently held polls (below) and then to go and read their reviews in the juice review threads:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-fruit.t21179/#post-353852
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-beverage.t21177/#post-353862
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-tobacco.t21181/#post-353861
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-bakery.t21184/#post-353860
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-dessert.t21182/#post-353853
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-breakfast.t21188/#post-353856
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-menthol-and-mint.t21185/#post-353859

As far as the XXX is concerned, you can only order VM juices directly from Vapour Mountain and AFAIK you can specify your preferred VG / PG level.

Four other local vendors that I can think of that stock a wide variety of great local juices would be
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-cartel/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/sir-vape/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Vape-Club/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/juicy-joes/

If you upgrade from the Clearo to a slightly more powerful device (even if it is still pen style and with a tight draw), it would probably be wise to drop the nicotine level from 18 mg to 12 mg. Nicotine delivery would be more effective in a more powerful device and you would probably find that vaping (especially chain vaping, as you mention you tend to do) the 18 mg in these devices could lead to what is called "Doing a Silver": http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

Higher nicotine levels also tend to be harsher on the throat, as do higher PG levels (you mention earlier that higher VG levels are healthier. Whilst this is not necessarily the case, PG does lend itself to more "throat hit", which some prefer and others don't. Also just keep in mind that most pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices, so 60 - 70 % would probably be optimal for not too much throat hit, but effective wicking {juice absorption by the cotton keeping the coils saturated}). However, even though dropping the PG and nicotine levels would probably significantly ease your sore and dry throat problem, both PG and VG are humectants which absorb moisture and vaping would thus still dehydrate you to a certain extent. Therefore, it is very important in any case to drink lots of water - even more than you would have usually needed to stay healthy and hydrated as a non-vaper / non-smoker.

I hope the above helps a bit.

EDIT: I just noticed that my last paragraph is basically a repeat of what @theyettie has already very informatively replied to. My apologies!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Great post @Lingogrey ! 
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206

Man i love this forum

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Lingogrey - you just sent me back to school.
Wow, what a comprehensive follow-up post with loads of stuff to read up.
Thanks a million.

Now its a matter of getting to a vendor. I have advertised as you suggested. Some of the vendors I have googled indicate the AIO as being out of stock and those who have it (VapeMob) are RIDICULOUS with their prices - almost twice as expensive.

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape0206

Thats what i like about this forum. Its not a bunch of 'know it alls' who thinks you stupid just because you new to the vaping world. Honestly if it wasnt for this forum i wouldve probably never given vaping a chance. 



Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie

Lingogrey said:


> My pleasure @ddk1979
> 
> As far as your comment on the tightness of the draw is concerned, I personally mainly fall under those who quite like the "sucking air through a LARGE straw" (great description for open lung hits btw) feeling - so when I say that you can get quite a tight draw with the AIO it would be compared to what I'm used to (to me even the standard 0.6 ohm coils offer quite a tight draw and the 1 ohm coils should theoretically definitely be tighter) and I might not be the right person to advise you. I know that some highly seasoned and knowledgeable mouth to lung tighter draw vapers have noted that they find the draw on the AIO in an uncomfortable space between too tight for lung hits, but not quite tight enough for mouth to lung (at least on the 'standard' 0.6 ohm coils). Some very knowledgeable members have also commented that they weren't impressed with the flavour on this device. PERSONALLY I have been very happy with the tightness of the draw as an alternative to my open airy large straw sucking and with the flavour, but this just goes to show that it's definitely not for everybody (even the most expensive high end devices work for some and not for others) and you would be wise to perhaps try it first.
> 
> I would suggest posting a query in the "Who has stock" subforum in the retailers subsection (and to indicate Cape Town specifically and that you would like to try a demo model before purchasing), as vendors are not allowed to reply in the general section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/
> 
> As far as high quality local juices are concerned, there are literally tenfolds / hundreds (depending on who you ask I suppose) of very high quality local juices of various flavour profiles (tobaccos, fruits, beverages, breakfasts (mostly fruit loops and yogurts), desserts, menthols and bakeries). Perhaps a good place to start would be to see which juices fared well in the recently held polls (below) and then to go and read their reviews in the juice review threads:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-fruit.t21179/#post-353852
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-beverage.t21177/#post-353862
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-tobacco.t21181/#post-353861
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-bakery.t21184/#post-353860
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-dessert.t21182/#post-353853
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-breakfast.t21188/#post-353856
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-menthol-and-mint.t21185/#post-353859
> 
> As far as the XXX is concerned, you can only order VM juices directly from Vapour Mountain and AFAIK you can specify your preferred VG / PG level.
> 
> Four other local vendors that I can think of that stock a wide variety of great local juices would be
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-cartel/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/sir-vape/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Vape-Club/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/juicy-joes/
> 
> If you upgrade from the Clearo to a slightly more powerful device (even if it is still pen style and with a tight draw), it would probably be wise to drop the nicotine level from 18 mg to 12 mg. Nicotine delivery would be more effective in a more powerful device and you would probably find that vaping (especially chain vaping, as you mention you tend to do) the 18 mg in these devices could lead to what is called "Doing a Silver": http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/
> 
> Higher nicotine levels also tend to be harsher on the throat, as do higher PG levels (you mention earlier that higher VG levels are healthier. Whilst this is not necessarily the case, PG does lend itself to more "throat hit", which some prefer and others don't. Also just keep in mind that most pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices, so 60 - 70 % would probably be optimal for not too much throat hit, but effective wicking {juice absorption by the cotton keeping the coils saturated}). However, even though dropping the PG and nicotine levels would probably significantly ease your sore and dry throat problem, both PG and VG are humectants which absorb moisture and vaping would thus still dehydrate you to a certain extent. Therefore, it is very important in any case to drink lots of water - even more than you would have usually needed to stay healthy and hydrated as a non-vaper / non-smoker.
> 
> I hope the above helps a bit.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that my last paragraph is basically a repeat of what @theyettie has already very informatively replied to. My apologies!



This is the type of post that will be mentioned many times in future. Stunning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vape0206 said:


> Thats what i like about this forum. Its not a bunch of 'know it alls' who thinks you stupid just because you new to the vaping world. Honestly if it wasnt for this forum i wouldve probably never given vaping a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



We all working together here for one goal to keep people from going back to stinkies.
And we all started out the same way all new members did and everyone is always so helpful on the forum and i guess we repay it back the same way it was payed to all of us.
#vaping_legends

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Clouds4Days said:


> We all working together here for one goal to keep people from going back to stinkies.
> And we all started out the same way all new members did and everyone is always so helpful on the forum and i guess we repay it back the same way it was payed to all of us.
> #vaping_legends



You folks have been really awesome and as @theyettie said, an awesome post by [B]@Lingogrey[/B].
.
.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

ddk1979 said:


> @Lingogrey - you just sent me back to school.
> Wow, what a comprehensive follow-up post with loads of stuff to read up.
> Thanks a million.
> 
> Now its a matter of getting to a vendor. I have advertised as you suggested. Some of the vendors I have googled indicate the AIO as being out of stock and those who have it (VapeMob) are RIDICULOUSLY expensive.
> 
> Thanks again


Lol @ddk1979 - Being sent back to school is definitely not something I would want to have done to me, so my sincere apologies  For the loads of stuff to read up on (I hope you like reading), my pleasure 

I'm sure many of the vendors would have the AIO restocked soon. There might also be a chance that Vape Cartel Cape Town might have in stock, since the online stock of the Jhb store (currently shown as out of stock) and the physical stock of the CT store are not directly linked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Vape0206 said:


> Thats what i like about this forum. Its not a bunch of 'know it alls' who thinks you stupid just because you new to the vaping world. Honestly if it wasnt for this forum i wouldve probably never given vaping a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



It's awesome that that is how you experience the forum. I couldn't have said it better and I think it's safe to say just about all of us feel the same about ecigssa!! Sometimes whilst doing research one stumbles upon threads in international forums that make you cringe. I am thankful for this place. Cheers all. Time to sleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206

Lingogrey said:


> Lol @ddk1979 - Being sent back to school is definitely not something I would want to have done to me, so my sincere apologies  For the loads of stuff to read up on (I hope you like reading), my pleasure
> 
> I'm sure many of the vendors would have the AIO restocked soon. There might also be a chance that Vape Cartel Cape Town might have in stock, since the online stock of the Jhb store and the stock of the CT store (currently shown as out of stock) are not directly linked


Vape Cartel Cape Town has the AIO in stock. Bought my gf one on saturday for R350. Really helpful guys there. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

Vape0206 said:


> Vape Cartel Cape Town has the AIO in stock. Bought my gf one on saturday for R350. Really helpful guys there.


.
.
Thanks for the info. Will give them a call tomorrow.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

.


Lingogrey said:


> Also just keep in mind that most pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices, so 60 - 70 % would probably be optimal for not too much throat hit, but effective wicking {juice absorption by the cotton keeping the coils saturated}).




*Can you please explain "pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices"*

Thanks
.
.


----------



## Greyz

ddk1979 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you please explain "pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices"*
> 
> Thanks
> .
> .



I think what he means is that the stock coils on most (some pen style devices handle 70%VG juice - like the iJust2) pen style devices will not be able to correctly wick 70%VG juices. This is because 70%VG juices are quite thick and the wicking holes on pen style stock coils are too small to allow fast enough wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Thanks for the info. Will give them a call tomorrow.
> .
> .


No problem


Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Greyz said:


> I think what he means is that the stock coils on most (some pen style devices handle 70%VG juice - like the iJust2) pen style devices will not be able to correctly wick 70%VG juices. This is because 70%VG juices are quite thick and the wicking holes on pen style stock coils are too small to allow fast enough wicking.


Makes sense. 

With AIO i bought my gf i took hazeworks scream that has 70VG/30PG and the vape is awesome. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Vape0206 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> With AIO i bought my gf i took hazeworks scream that has 70VG/30PG and the vape is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


The AIO has a Cubis style tank section. I have a Cubis tank of my own and while it can handle 70/30 using the .5 coil it works even better when "modded" 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Greyz said:


> The AIO has a Cubis style tank section. I have a Cubis tank of my own and while it can handle 70/30 using the .5 coil it works even better when "modded"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What do you mean by modded? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Vape0206 said:


> What do you mean by modded?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Knowing @Greyz he's put black rims on his tank!  He has probably drilled out the juice intake holes to be a bit bigger.


----------



## theyettie

ddk1979 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you please explain "pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices"*
> 
> Thanks
> .
> .



With pen style devices you probably won't have enough power and or wicking holes that are too small... The pen style devices generally don't have huge stock coils that's built lower than 0.4ohm. So the wicking holes (where the juice comes into contact with the cotton) aren't huge, as it doesn't have to suck up large amounts of juice into a big coil that's firing at 100W to produce vapour. If that doesn't make sense, don't stress too much, that's just some background. 

*The higher the VG content is, the thicker the juice becomes*. 

This is what happens if you have a tank that has a similar coil/juice hole size as a pen style device sitting on a reg mod:

If the wicking holes are small, the cotton struggles to get saturated properly and fast enough if the juice is too thick. So to get the saturating speed to coincide with the heat from the coil you'll have to play around with the wattage until they are in harmony. If you've got too little power, you'll get poor vapour prodution, a gurgling sound and quite possibly a mouth full of juice every time you draw. If you've got too much power, the small wicking holes will cause the cotton to run dry as the juice can't get to the coil fast enough through the small holes and then you get the infamous dry hit, which is absolutely horrid!! 

If the juice is thicker, you need coils that can handle it (saturation wise) and a power device that can be adjusted to get the sweet spot.

You probably won't have this type of variables with a pen style device. 

My opinion anyway.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vape0206

Sorry for going a bit off from the original topic here. 

Im looking to get a decent setup. Im fairly new to vaping. I was set on the iStick Pico with Melo 3 mini tank but ive got an oppurtunity now to buy a Kanger Dripbox. 

Just wanted know some pros and cons of the dripbox if possible

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @Greyz

A special thanks to @theyettie for a detailed explanation that added to my understanding of the whole process.

You folks are awesome.
.
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie

Vape0206 said:


> Sorry for going a bit off from the original topic here.
> 
> Im looking to get a decent setup. Im fairly new to vaping. I was set on the iStick Pico with Melo 3 mini tank but ive got an oppurtunity now to buy a Kanger Dripbox.
> 
> Just wanted know some pros and cons of the dripbox if possible
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



I wouldn't be of much help here. The last kangertech device I had was a subtank and that was quite a while ago and I haven't had experience with the Melo either. Sorry mate.


----------



## Vape0206

Okay no problem

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979

Lingogrey said:


> Check out more in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-aio.t20340/


.
.
Me again with some more questions.
.
On the thread mentioned above by @Lingogrey, both @Ernest and @BumbleBee mention that the spiral mouthpiece (which I assume is also called the drip tip - correct me if I'm wrong) becomes very hot when chain vaping.


Ernest said:


> Got my eGo All In One on Tuesday and loved it from the start. It's a nice small, compact device that looks great with it's colored lights and glass drip tips. *I prefer the spare drip tip that comes with it to the spiraled one, maybe because it's slightly longer. I found the spiral one gets a bit hot when chain vaping*.


.


BumbleBee said:


> I've been using my AIO for 2 days, what an amazing little device! I got 5ml worth of vape time out of the factory charge. It took 2:45 hours to charge to full after that. I had it on a 3A USB charger and the device draws 0.58A while charging. I'm on my 4th refill and so far it's going strong, no fireworks but for what it is it is performing surprisingly well.
> 
> *The top cap gets very hot!* But I've learnt how to vape this device, multiple short MTL draws seem to do the trick.


.
.
Now as I've mentioned in my previous posts, I am a chain vaper. So how can I avoid the problem of overheating ???
.
Thanks
.
.


----------



## Ernest

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Me again with some more questions.
> .
> On the thread mentioned above by @Lingogrey, both @Ernest and @BumbleBee mention that the spiral mouthpiece (which I assume is also called the drip tip - correct me if I'm wrong) becomes very hot when chain vaping.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> .
> Now as I've mentioned in my previous posts, I am a chain vaper. So how can I avoid the problem of overheating ???
> .
> Thanks
> .
> .



Like I said in the post, use the spare drip tip that comes with it, or you could just use one of your own. Delrin, acrylic, wood etc. will not get that hot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @Ernest
.
As you may have noticed from this thread, I am a complete newbie (only joined yesterday) so your and everyone else's advice is much appreciated.
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

@ddk1979 - I just saw in the "Who has stock" thread that you have posted that Vape Cartel Cape Town indicated that they do have stock, but that they do not have demo models to try and I know (as you indicated in that post also) that it's important for you to 'test drive' before buying.

Where in Cape Town are you located? I'll be in the general area from 27 - 29 May, but I'll unfortunately be quite restricted in movement (timewise) to the Stellenbosch area. You're welcome to try mine then (I can get a 1 ohm coil before then as well), but I really don't know if the drive will be worth it for you (unless you are incidentally in the area over the weekend) and I also think that it's too long from now to wait?

A better, easier and quicker suggestion perhaps - Are there any members in the Northern / Southern Suburbs (depending on where @ddk1979 indicates that he is situated) that own an AIO and who is willing to let him try it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

*.
@Lingogrey - *You have really been a *STAR *with all the great advice. I think others will direct newcomers to the world of vaping, to the great articles you have posted on this thread.

Then you even go the extra mile offering to let me try out your own device - *simply amazing !!! THANKS AGAIN.*

Fortunately I have been able to make contact with Vapour Mountain and they have a device that I can try out. I will be visiting them within the next 2 days.

I am amazed that I found such a wonderful site with so many people offering to help.

Thanks again to you and all the others (especially @theyettie) for an awesome learning experience.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

ddk1979 said:


> *.
> @Lingogrey - *You have really been a *STAR *with all the great advice. I think others will direct newcomers to the world of vaping, to the great articles you have posted on this thread.
> 
> Then you even go the extra mile offering to let me try out your own device - *simply amazing !!! THANKS AGAIN.*
> 
> Fortunately I have been able to make contact with Vapour Mountain and they have a device that I can try out. I will be visiting them within the next 2 days.
> 
> I am amazed that I found such a wonderful site with so many people offering to help.
> 
> Thanks again to you and all the others (especially @theyettie) for an awesome learning experience.
> .



Only a pleasure bud. All of the best on your journey into the vaping underworld.... hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie

As in the matrix, you are about to take the blue pill... You will now start to see how deep the rabbit hole goes...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey

ddk1979 said:


> *.
> @Lingogrey - *You have really been a *STAR *with all the great advice. I think others will direct newcomers to the world of vaping, to the great articles you have posted on this thread.
> 
> Then you even go the extra mile offering to let me try out your own device - *simply amazing !!! THANKS AGAIN.*
> 
> Fortunately I have been able to make contact with Vapour Mountain and they have a device that I can try out. I will be visiting them within the next 2 days.
> 
> I am amazed that I found such a wonderful site with so many people offering to help.
> 
> Thanks again to you and all the others (especially @theyettie) for an awesome learning experience.
> .


Thanks very much @ddk1979 ! That's what we're here for and I think that each one of us active on this forum (usually I would never be so presumptive to speak on behalf of others, but I think that there are very few people that would disagree from me on this point) have benefited so much more from it than we ever imagined we would when we joined and it's a privilege to 'pay forward' just a little bit of the advice and kindness shown to us. I have certainly met some awesome people and have rarely seen such a great bunch of (very diverse, but with one common interest and goal) people grouped together as on this forum!

Please do us a favor and let us know how everything goes (and stay active on the site - it makes the vaping journey so much more pleasurable and exciting and one doesn't have to be a "master vaper", as you called it in your first post, to enjoy it or to make a contribution here - I know that I am certainly very far from one and I still find this forum very valuable)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
@theyettie and @Lingogrey - I'll definitely follow your example and try to 'pay it forward' as well, although with me a little knowledge is a dangerous thing - lol.

I will keep everyone posted regarding my test-drive of the AIO and my vaping experience.

Every comment I've read regarding using other juices in a Twisp seems to indicate it does not work too great. So if all goes well with the demo and I buy the AIO, I am hoping to pick up some great juices from them as well - will let you guys know about that too.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

What is pay it forward? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Vape0206 said:


> What is pay it forward?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Paying it forward is doing something for someone else and expecting nothing in return

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

BumbleBee said:


> Paying it forward is doing something for someone else and expecting nothing in return


Oh okay.. Just when i thought this forum couldnt get any better.. Im browing almost whole day everyday

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Browsing*

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Vape0206 said:


> What is pay it forward?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/


----------



## Vape0206

Thanx @Andre

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Vape0206 said:


> What is pay it forward?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


.
Another way of looking at it is:
Someone has helped you without them expecting anything in return. Also, you may not be able to do anything to return the favour to them. So you try to help someone else without expecting anything in return from this 2nd person because the 1st person did the same for you.

In other words, you cannot pay back the first person for their assistance, so instead you offer assistance to another person as payback for what the 1st person did for you.
.


----------



## Vape0206

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Another way of looking at it is:
> Someone has helped you without them expecting anything in return. Also, you may not be able to do anything to return the favour to them. So you try to help someone else without expecting anything in return from this 2nd person because the 1st person did the same for you.
> 
> In other words, you cannot pay back the first person for their assistance, so instead you offer assistance to another person as payback for what the 1st person did for you.
> .


Oh i see, thanx for providing more clarity 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan

ddk1979 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you please explain "pen style devices will struggle with anything higher than 70 % VG juices"*
> 
> Thanks
> .
> .



In My experience high VG juices are much thicker and and with the pen devices being smaller and spaces for juice to flow is limited results in dry hits because your coil isn't getting enough juice flow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ddk1979

Ruan said:


> In My experience high VG juices are much thicker and and with the pen devices being smaller and spaces for juice to flow is limited results in dry hits because your coil isn't getting enough juice flow.


.
Thanks. Your comment agrees with what @Greyz has said.
.


----------



## ddk1979

@Lingogrey, @theyettie, @Rossouw, @SAVaper, @Clouder, @Vape0206, @Greyz
.
Hi folks. I paid a visit to Vapour Mountain and tried out the eGo AIO - THANKS BENJI.
.
To ensure that MY understanding of "draw is tight" as used in vape terminology is correct, I will refer back to cigs that you light with a matchstick (do you remember Lion matches and how useful a match could be - a ready made toothpick, amongst other things - lol).

At one stage I used to smoke Rothmans (filter). Then I tried out a "light" cig and after my first puff had to check to make sure that the thing was actually lit because it felt as if nothing was going on. I discovered that the reason for this was that there were holes in the filter and this was why it felt as if I was just sucking air. So MY understanding of the terminology is that with the Rothmans filter the draw was tight compared to the light cig - please correct me if I'm wrong.

As far as the AIO is concerned, it was a bit of a let down because the draw on it was not tight enough, even with the 1ohm coil. *So, I'm back at square one again and still looking for a starter kit*.

I tried out the XXX juice and with my first draw did not like the menthol at all. But after a while I started getting the different flavours coming out and enjoyed it. I have asked VM to make me a batch without the menthol as mentioned by @Lingogrey in one of his earlier posts. Also ordered the banana cream as recommended by @Clouder - they are out of stock at the moment so did not get to try it yet.
.
So I'm going to need everyone's help again to search for a kit THAT"S RIGHT FOR ME, otherwise I'm going to be on a twisp Clearo for the rest of my life, and they don't even make them anymore - I'll be asking everyone if they have an old twisp that they want to get rid of. LOL.
.
BTW, I have been smoking since 1977 and got a scare when my doctor told me that my lungs were not looking too great. So stopped the cigs (40 a day) on 15th March 2016 and got the twisp. It helped a helluva lot with the withdrawal symptoms and I haven't touched a cig since.
.
.


----------



## Lingogrey

ddk1979 said:


> @Lingogrey, @theyettie, @Rossouw, @SAVaper, @Clouder, @Vape0206, @Greyz
> .
> Hi folks. I paid a visit to Vapour Mountain and tried out the eGo AIO - THANKS BENJI.
> .
> To ensure that MY understanding of "draw is tight" as used in vape terminology is correct, I will refer back to cigs that you light with a matchstick (do you remember Lion matches and how useful a match could be - a ready made toothpick, amongst other things - lol).
> 
> At one stage I used to smoke Rothmans (filter). Then I tried out a "light" cig and after my first puff had to check to make sure that the thing was actually lit because it felt as if nothing was going on. I discovered that the reason for this was that there were holes in the filter and this was why it felt as if I was just sucking air. So MY understanding of the terminology is that with the Rothmans filter the draw was tight compared to the light cig - please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> As far as the AIO is concerned, it was a bit of a let down because the draw on it was not tight enough, even with the 1ohm coil. *So, I'm back at square one again and still looking for a starter kit*.
> 
> I tried out the XXX juice and with my first draw did not like the menthol at all. But after a while I started getting the different flavours coming out and enjoyed it. I have asked VM to make me a batch without the menthol as mentioned by @Lingogrey in one of his earlier posts. Also ordered the banana cream as recommended by @Clouder - they are out of stock at the moment so did not get to try it yet.
> .
> So I'm going to need everyone's help again to search for a kit THAT"S RIGHT FOR ME, otherwise I'm going to be on a twisp Clearo for the rest of my life, and they don't even make them anymore - I'll be asking everyone if they have an old twisp that they want to get rid of. LOL.
> .
> .


Hi @ddk1979

I'm sorry to hear that the AIO didn't work out for you, but I'm glad that you found that out before you bought one! From (rough estimation) a bit more than a year to up until maybe 7 or 6 months ago (a very long time in vaping) the Nautilus Mini was a very popular and highly rated tank for mouth to lung. It offered variable airflow and on the 'most closed' setting it offered quite a tight draw (as far as I can remember, quite a bit tighter than the AIO with the 0.6 ohm. Since I haven't tried the AIO with the 1 ohm coil, I wouldn't be able to compare the two). The Nautilus Mini (still available) uses a 510 (protruding 'screw type') rather than ego (the 'screw' is surrounding by a metal sleeve - don't know how to quite explain this better, sorry) connection more suitable for box mods at the time (a very popular combination was the Nauti Mini with the IStick 20 W / 30 W), but AFAIK there was a 'beauty ring' that made it compatible with pen style batteries with an ego connection (that most pen style batteries had at the time. The Evod and both the batteries that I mention below uses ego connections). Once again, I'm not sure if the draw on the Nautilus Mini would be tight enough for you.

One other possibility that I can think of would be the "humble, but mighty"  Evod tank on some variable voltage pen style battery. (Calling  ) @Silver - one of THE most experienced and knowledgeable vapers on this forum, still rates it very highly (there is a version 1 and 2 and AFAIK, Silver prefers the version 1 AFAIK - I might be wrong). From what I have read, it offers a very tight draw. Since it is not a very popular device anymore, it is not very widely available. It is, however, still stocked by Vapour Mountain: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/ (I assume this is the version 1) and http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-2/

I don't know if @Oupa might have possibly suggested this already (since you were at VM) and you decided against it?

Together with a variable voltage battery like the following: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/kangertech-650mah-vv-twist-battery/ , it might work for you? (the Evods does not have airflow adjustment, but since you are primarily looking for a really tight draw I don't think that that should be a major consideration)

I would personally suggest a battery with a slightly higher mah rating (for longer use between charges), such as the following that is currently on special from eCiggies (would cost you roughly the same as above with shipping included):
http://eciggies.co.za/Specials/Visi...e-Voltage-Battery-850mAh-Silver-Black-Pattern


----------



## ddk1979

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @ddk1979
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that the AIO didn't work out for you, but I'm glad that you found that out before you bought one! From (rough estimation) a bit more than a year to up until maybe 7 or 6 months ago (a very long time in vaping) the Nautilus Mini was a very popular and highly rated tank for mouth to lung. It offered variable airflow and on the 'most closed' setting it offered quite a tight draw (as far as I can remember, quite a bit tighter than the AIO with the 0.6 ohm. Since I haven't tried the AIO with the 1 ohm coil, I wouldn't be able to compare the two). The Nautilus Mini (still available) uses a 510 (protruding 'screw type') rather than ego (the 'screw' is surrounding by a metal sleeve - don't know how to quite explain this better, sorry) connection more suitable for box mods at the time (a very popular combination was the Nauti Mini with the IStick 20 W / 30 W), but AFAIK there was a 'beauty ring' that made it compatible with pen style batteries with an ego connection (that most pen style batteries had at the time. The Evod and both the batteries that I mention below uses ego connections). Once again, I'm not sure if the draw on the Nautilus Mini would be tight enough for you.
> 
> One other possibility that I can think of would be the "humble, but mighty"  Evod tank on some variable voltage pen style battery. (Calling  ) @Silver - one of THE most experienced and knowledgeable vapers on this forum, still rates it very highly (there is a version 1 and 2 and AFAIK, Silver prefers the version 1 AFAIK - I might be wrong). From what I have read, it offers a very tight draw. Since it is not a very popular device anymore, it is not very widely available. It is, however, still stocked by Vapour Mountain: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/ (I assume this is the version 1) and http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-2/
> 
> I don't know if @Oupa might have possibly suggested this already (since you were at VM) and you decided against it?
> 
> Together with a variable voltage battery like the following: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/kangertech-650mah-vv-twist-battery/ , it might work for you? (the Evods does not have airflow adjustment, but since you are primarily looking for a really tight draw I don't think that that should be a major consideration)
> 
> I would personally suggest a battery with a slightly higher mah rating (for longer use between charges), such as the following that is currently on special from eCiggies (would cost you roughly the same as above with shipping included):
> http://eciggies.co.za/Specials/Visi...e-Voltage-Battery-850mAh-Silver-Black-Pattern


.
.
Yes @Lingogrey, I am glad that I test-drove instead of wasting money on something that definitely did NOT suit me.
.
The way I understand it, the Nautilus Mini has a 510 connection and the twisp clearo (that I am using) has an ego connection.
With regards to the Aspire Nautilus Mini and connecting to an ego type battery using a 'beauty ring', the following video shows what you are talking about at around the 2.00 to 2.30 minute marks.

.
I did buy an EVOD clearomizer from VM and I am trying it out - I have only been trying it out for a couple of hours and while it is a bit better than the eGo AIO, it is not as tight as I would like, but perhaps it is something I can get used to while I look for something more suited to my personal preferences. Btw, it fits perfectly with my twisp battery.
.

And again, a VERY big thank you to you for your reply.
.
.
*EDIT*. Admin/Moderators please help. I did not want to insert the youtube video, I just wanted to insert a link to it but somehow it is not working/I am doing something wrong. Please assist with this. Thanks.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

I will agree with @Lingogrey on the Nautilus mini... It has quite a tight draw (for me atleast) and the flavor is just amazing! Although I am not sure if it will be tight enough for you. Maybe if you get used to the EVOD you can start looking at the Nautilus mini, I am sure you wont be dissapointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @ddk1979 

Dont worry about the youtube video. You didnt do anything wrong. The forum software picks up the youtube link automatically and shows the image of the video. 

As for the Evod, @Lingogrey is spot on. I like the Evod1. Its the simple one with a one piece top (not a removable drip tip). Takes the most basic evod 1.8 and 2.2 ohm coils. I like it for tight mouth to lung draws. Its tight. Maybe slightly looser than the Twisp Clearo but tighter than anything else i have tried. It is vaped at around 6 to 7 Watts. I must add that the vape is not intense at all. So I use 18mg liquid and only use it for one juice - VM Berry Blaze with added VM menthol concentrate drops (5 drops in a tankful). So its a strong menthol fruity vape. Which works nicely in this little device. And the fluid is 50/50. (PG/VG) or even higher PG if you factor in the menthol drops.

If you try vape a 70% VG juice in it I doubt it will work well on the stock coils because the juice will probably be too thick. Also, if I vape less than 18mg i get very little satisfaction out of it.

I like this little device for its, mouth to lung flavour, portability and low cost

As for the Nautilus Mini, i have that too and my mom has used it daily for over a year. Reliable and great device with good flavour. But it needs more power - about 10 to 12 Watts - and those basic kanger tube batteries like the one with the Twisp Clearo dont have enough power for it. It might work but I would not advise it. Rather get a little iStick 40W. My mom runs hers flawlessly on an iStick50 which has loads of battery power. Its an older mod not available nowadays but maybe there is something similar. All I am saying is that the basic tube batteries wont do the Nautilus Mini justice.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

By the way @ddk1979 , i dont know which Evod you have but the Nautilus mini on its tighest setting is not as tight as the Evod1.

Nautilus mini has 4 settings for airflow. On tightest it is definitely Mouth to Lung but not as tight as the Evod1

The Evod1 has 4 little airholes on the base, if its not tight enough for you, you can cover the one hole with your finger while drawing. I do that sometimes and it tightens it even further. You can also put a small elastic band around the base and cover one or two holes permanently by just positioning the band accordingly. Works quite well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan

Silver said:


> By the wat @ddk1979 , i dont know which Evod you have but the Nautilus mini on its tighest setting is not as tight as the Evod1.
> 
> Nautilus mini has 4 settings for airflow. On tightest it is definitely Mouth to Lung but not as tight as the Evod1
> 
> The Evod1 has 4 little airholes on the base, if its not tight enough for you, you can cover the one hole with your finger while drawing. I do that sometimes and it tightens it even further. You can also put a small elastic band around the base and cover one or two holes permanently by just positioning the band accordingly. Works quite well



Just closed the airflow completely on my TFV4 and got that tight feeling pull, mouth to lung just like it it feels like pulling a cigarette. Didn't know it was even possible to use this tank like this. I know a couple of smokers that don't like the fact that with an rba and rda it's normally a case of drawing straight to the lungs as they call it, like a hubly. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Just be careful not to make the airflow too tight in a device that is firing at higher power because you may burn out the wick or the coil if it gets too hot.

But you are right @Ruan - and that is why many vapers that start out vaping prefer the tighter mouth to lung draw because its similar to smoking.

Most smokers who try my lung hit devices cough when they try ling hitting. Its a totally different sensation that one needs to get used to. And some people just dont like it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks all.
.
@Silver
1. by Evod1, are you referring to http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/ ???
This is the one that I bought from VM to try out. In my opinion, it is still not tight enough (only SLIGHTLY tighter than the AIO) - perhaps because I have been smoking analogue cigs (I assume this is what you call ordinary cigs) for 39 years so the transition is very difficult for me.
.
2. Is the draw on the Nautilus Mini with the iStick tighter than the Evod1 ???
If it is, then it appears as if my only option is to forget about the tube-like Twisp Clearo battery and go for a "box" type battery like the iStick 40W. (I don't know the correct term for the battery that looks like an old Rothmans cig box).
*EDIT*. Just read your second post which says that the Evod is actually tighter that the Nautilus Mini. That means that the Nautilus Mini won't work for me either. *SO WHAT NOW FOLKS !!!*
.
3. As far as e-juice goes, I REALLY don't like mentholl - in the "öld" days, I would rather go without smoking at all than to smoke an analogue menthol cig. VM gave me a sample of the Berry Blaze but I keep getting a menthol taste in it. I don't know if it's just my taste buds that are out of wack or if there really is some menthol in it, so at the moment I am not really enjoying it.
I did read somewhere on this forum that some people let new juices stand for a couple of weeks (shaking occasionally) so perhaps this is what I should do before passing judgement. (Although I read it somewhere on the forum, I could not find the post again - I think they called it STEEPING ???.)
.
4.


Silver said:


> Most smokers who try my lung hit devices cough when they try ling hitting. Its a totally different sensation that one needs to get used to. And some people just dont like it.


I DEFINITELY FALL INTO THE "JUST DON'T LIKE IT" CATEGORY AT THE MOMENT.
.
.
5. VM did suggest that I close 1 or 2 of the 3 holes with a drop of superglue to make it tighter, so if there is nothing else that anyone can recommend, then I will have to go this route, closing 1 hole first to see how it works, but keeping in mind what you said about overheating.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

The tightest draw i know is on a greensmoke. Plus it looks identical to a stinky. and the flavour is good and there is no coil to replace as it works with cartridges.


----------



## Kalashnikov

But im confused of the whole airflow thing. I have a crius rta. if i close down the airflow ring till its 1ml in size i wll struggle to pull because of the tight airflow. Which is what you like. so why not just look into any tank with variable airflow and basically almost shut it off completely. Its better to have adjustable airflow than to be stuck with a tight draw forever. Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Kalashnikov said:


> But im confused of the whole airflow thing. I have a crius rta. if i close down the airflow ring till its 1ml in size i wll struggle to pull because of the tight airflow. Which is what you like. so why not just look into any tank with variable airflow and basically almost shut it off completely. Its better to have adjustable airflow than to be stuck with a tight draw forever. Just my 2c


.
.
I did try out the EGo AIO with variable airflow and closed the thing to the max. Also tried it with a 1 ohm coil - it comes std with 0.6 ohm.
Unfortunately it did not work that's why I am looking for other options.
.
*EDIT.* It just crossed my mind to look at the INTERNAL diameter of the drip tip where it enters the mouth. I calculated that the Evod is at least twice as large as the Twisp Clearo. (@Lingogrey I told you that you are sending me back to school - I just used some math to do the calculation - LOL). So the smaller mouth piece of the twisp also makes it tighter, coming back to my analogy in a previous post - "because you have to suck harder to get air thru a very thin straw".
.
So perhaps I need to look for a device with the tightest airflow possible and match that up with a mouth piece that is EXTREMLY small (small internal diameter/hole) to give the effect that I want.
.
.


----------



## Kalashnikov

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> I did try out the EGo AIO with variable airflow and closed the thing to the max. Also tried it with a 1 ohm coil - it comes std with 0.6 ohm.
> Unfortunately it did not work that's why I am looking for other options.
> .
> *EDIT.* It just crossed my mind to look at the INTERNAL diameter of the drip tip where it enters the mouth. I calculated that the Evod is at least twice as large as the Twisp Clearo. (@Lingogrey I told you that you are sending me back to school - I just used some maths - LOL). So the smaller mouth piece of the twisp also makes it tighter, coming back to my analogy in a previous post - "because you have to suck harder to get air thru a very thin straw".
> .
> *So perhaps I need to look for a device with the tightest airflow possible and match that up with a mouth piece that is EXTREMLY small (small internal diameter/hole) to give the effect that I want.*
> .
> .


If that is the case try a normal tank such as the AIO again with adjustable airflow and just get a drip tip with a smaller hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Kalashnikov said:


> If that is the case try a normal tank such as the AIO again with adjustable airflow and just get a drip tip with a smaller hole.


.
Thanks for your suggestion - you read my mind. That's exactly what I just did. Just came home after visiting VapeAfrica at N1 City Value Centre (Cape Town). The owner let me try out his own Ego AIO (thanks a million) with a a smallish drip tip but it still didn't feel right. Unfortunately he did not have anything smaller., so I'm still looking.
.
.


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> So perhaps I need to look for a device with the tightest airflow possible and match that up with a mouth piece that is EXTREMLY small (small internal diameter/hole) to give the effect that I want.


The Kayfun 3.1 has a mouthpiece with a 1.5mm dia and the airscrew can be closed down to zero air flow.
Its an old rebuildable tank, perhaps Vapemob still have some left over stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan

blujeenz said:


> The Kayfun 3.1 has a mouthpiece with a 1.5mm dia and the airscrew can be closed down to zero air flow.
> Its an old rebuildable tank, perhaps Vapemob still have some left over stock.


I had a Kayfun mini which I got while quitting the analogues. Looks quite the same as a skinny 3.1 but could fit flush on any ego battery. And I remember the pull was tight on it with half open airflow. And when you closed it all the way you couldn't draw it at all. So maybe a Kayfun is your ticket.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
.
Thanks @blujeenz and @Ruan. Will definitely have a look at it. Part of my problem so far seems being able to find a demo.
.
.


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks all.
> .
> @Silver
> 1. by Evod1, are you referring to http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/ ???
> This is the one that I bought from VM to try out. In my opinion, it is still not tight enough (only SLIGHTLY tighter than the AIO) - perhaps because I have been smoking analogue cigs (I assume this is what you call ordinary cigs) for 39 years so the transition is very difficult for me.
> .
> 2. Is the draw on the Nautilus Mini with the iStick tighter than the Evod1 ???
> If it is, then it appears as if my only option is to forget about the tube-like Twisp Clearo battery and go for a "box" type battery like the iStick 40W. (I don't know the correct term for the battery that looks like an old Rothmans cig box).
> *EDIT*. Just read your second post which says that the Evod is actually tighter that the Nautilus Mini. That means that the Nautilus Mini won't work for me either. *SO WHAT NOW FOLKS !!!*
> .
> 3. As far as e-juice goes, I REALLY don't like mentholl - in the "öld" days, I would rather go without smoking at all than to smoke an analogue menthol cig. VM gave me a sample of the Berry Blaze but I keep getting a menthol taste in it. I don't know if it's just my taste buds that are out of wack or if there really is some menthol in it, so at the moment I am not really enjoying it.
> I did read somewhere on this forum that some people let new juices stand for a couple of weeks (shaking occasionally) so perhaps this is what I should do before passing judgement. (Although I read it somewhere on the forum, I could not find the post again - I think they called it STEEPING ???.)
> .
> 4.
> I DEFINITELY FALL INTO THE "JUST DON'T LIKE IT" CATEGORY AT THE MOMENT.
> .
> .
> 5. VM did suggest that I close 1 or 2 of the 3 holes with a drop of superglue to make it tighter, so if there is nothing else that anyone can recommend, then I will have to go this route, closing 1 hole first to see how it works, but keeping in mind what you said about overheating.
> .
> .



Hi @ddk1979 , hang in there
You doing great

Yes, that is the Evod1 I am talking about

My suggestion is to try the Evod1 again and close one of the holes with your finger. Or use a small elastic band around it and position it to close 2 holes. Before you try the superglue, i suggest rather seeing how it goes with your finger or an elastic band first.

You need to put a juice in that you like and you may have to try several juices before you find one you really like. 

Freshly mixed juices (like the ones VM usually sells) often need to stand for a while (a week or two) to let the, steep. In some cases they become smoother and their flavour improves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Hi @ddk1979 , hang in there
> You doing great
> 
> Yes, that is the Evod1 I am talking about
> 
> My suggestion is to try the Evod1 again and close one of the holes with your finger. Or use a small elastic band around it and position it to close 2 holes. Before you try the superglue, i suggest rather seeing how it goes with your finger or an elastic band first.
> 
> You need to put a juice in that you like and you may have to try several juices before you find one you really like.
> 
> Freshly mixed juices (like the ones VM usually sells) often need to stand for a while (a week or two) to let the, steep. In some cases they become smoother and their flavour improves.


.
.
THANKS - will give it a go.
.
.


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> I did exactly what you said using my fingers and the result is not that great. I am looking for a clearomizer/starter kit with variable air flow that can go from completely open to COMPLETELY CLOSED. Then I can adjust according to my needs.
> .
> .



Difficult to get that @ddk1979 - but i know what you mean

I think the issue is that if you want it tighter than the Evod1 with one or two holes closed, then you will probably have to try the GreenSmoke cigalike as @Kalashnikov suggested above. I carry one as a backup of a backups backup  not a bad little thing for its size but not easy to quit smoking on it imo.

The challenge with airflow is that if something has a tight airflow (like the evod1) then its typically suited to single coils and lowish power. Too much power with not enough airflow would make things too hot. Thats why the little Evod performs at say 6 to 8 Watts.

On the bigger tanks with more airflow, they tend to be suited better to open airflow (ie you cant do a mouth to lung properly) and they are moe geared for higher power and bigger vapour.

To get something that works extremely tight and very open with the same coil is not that easy. I havent seen it. If it works great very tight it will probably be way too underpowered for a big lung hit. And if its working well as a big lung hit it will likely be way too hot for a very tight draw. (The airflow helps to cool things)

Maybe there is something out there that can do both equally well but I dont know of it. I think one has to get a specific device aimed at each application.

Sorry if that doesnt help much, but my Evod is my tightest draw regular device I have that I use regularly and it feels great for me for mouth to lung. So too my Reo's RM2 atty - but thats a bit looser than the Evod.

My greensmoke cigalike is even tighter but as I say that is more of a backup option for me.

Here is a pic of my GreenSmoke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Difficult to get that @ddk1979 - but i know what you mean
> 
> I think the issue is that if you want it tighter than the Evod1 with one or two holes closed, then you will probably have to try the GreenSmoke cigalike as @Kalashnikov suggested above. I carry one as a backup of a backups backup  not a bad little thing for its size but not easy to quit smoking on it imo.
> 
> The challenge with airflow is that if something has a tight airflow (like the evod1) then its typically suited to single coils and lowish power. Too much power with not enough airflow would make things too hot. Thats why the little Evod performs at say 6 to 8 Watts.
> 
> On the bigger tanks with more airflow, they tend to be suited better to open airflow (ie you cant do a mouth to lung properly) and they are moe geared for higher power and bigger vapour.
> 
> To get something that works extremely tight and very open with the same coil is not that easy. I havent seen it. If it works great very tight it will probably be way too underpowered for a big lung hit. And if its working well as a big lung hit it will likely be way too hot for a very tight draw. (The airflow helps to cool things)
> 
> Maybe there is something out there that can do both equally well but I dont know of it. I think one has to get a specific device aimed at each application.
> 
> Sorry if that doesnt help much, but my Evod is my tightest draw regular device I have that I use regularly and it feels great for me for mouth to lung. So too my Reo's RM2 atty - but thats a bit looser than the Evod.
> 
> My greensmoke cigalike is even tighter but as I say that is more of a backup option for me.
> 
> Here is a pic of my GreenSmoke


.
.
Thanks @Kalashnikov and @Silver for the suggestions.
.
I must admit that all this is getting be down a bit. When I looked at all the stuff out on the market, I really thought it would be relatively easy to get something that suited my preferences.
.
Some options that I came across is the Iciga BDC Pro Ceramic Clearomizer (R480) and the Iciga Mini BDC Pro Ceramic Clearomizer (R350) from http://www.digicig.co.za, but I feel that the price is too high. Perhaps the quality and performance of the 2 clearomizers justify their high prices, but as a noobie, I have no idea regarding that.
If you add to that the prices of a charger kit together with a good VV battery (don't know if a VV battery would be required), then the total price is sky high. Remember that the eGo AIO was priced at about R350 to R400 for the complete kit.
.
Anyway, I won't give up hope. I'll continue to look around.
.
Thanks again folks, and @Silver you really are a star with your comments and advice.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> That means that the Nautilus Mini won't work for me either. *SO WHAT NOW FOLKS !!!*



It will work for you - one little hole that you can place your finger over it. However I do not recommend you chain vape in that mode of operation you will probably die from asphyxiation.   (I'm kidding )

My view is, (and I am only trying to be helpful) you have to try to stop chain vaping all the time.
Instead of going for flavours (that you may not like) try a 18mg tobacco flavour until you feel a little more settled and comfortable with what you are doing.
I think you are trying to do too much in one go, mods, tanks, coils, juice, to many variables in one go.

Slow down and enjoy the journey, of course you will make mistakes, we all do - so what, who cares.

Now that you don't smoke you will probably live longer - start enjoying your life 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

DaveH said:


> It will work for you - one little hole that you can place your finger over it. However I do not recommend you chain vape in that mode of operation you will probably die from asphyxiation.   (I'm kidding )
> 
> My view is, (and I am only trying to be helpful) you have to try to stop chain vaping all the time.
> Instead of going for flavours (that you may not like) try a 18mg tobacco flavour until you feel a little more settled and comfortable with what you are doing.
> I think you are trying to do too much in one go, mods, tanks, coils, juice, to many variables in one go.
> 
> Slow down and enjoy the journey, of course you will make mistakes, we all do - so what, who cares.
> 
> Now that you don't smoke you will probably live longer - start enjoying your life
> 
> Dave


.
.
*Thanks for a very upbeat post* * @DaveH *

In an earlier post on this thread, I stated:



ddk1979 said:


> BTW, I have been smoking since 1977 and got a scare when my doctor told me that my lungs were not looking too great. So stopped the cigs (40 a day) on 15th March 2016 and got the twisp. It helped a helluva lot with the withdrawal symptoms and I haven't touched a cig since.


.
So I am still very much in the habit of having the feeling of a cig between my fingers and enjoying the drag of the cig. So with the result I tend to chain vape. Yeah, yeah, I know I need to get out of that habit, but 39 years is a looooong time and the habit is VERY well established. There were times when I was up to 60 Rothman cigs a day !!!
.
I am using a Twisp Clearo with twisp juices - they are all 18mg (except their zero range of juices). Tried out the tobacco flavour initially and absolutely hated it (same with menthol). Then someone suggested I add some mint to it, so bought the bottle and tried that out too. All I can say is that I now have 2 bottles that are completely unused that I need to give away to someone (for free).
.
As you can deduce from the length of time I have been smoking, I am no spring chicken - lol. Unfortunately with age also goes a very tight budget (for me), so I don't want to make expensive mistakes. But I suppose that it is still cheaper than the amount of money I was spending on cigs.
.
So I'll follow your advice and "Slow down and enjoy the journey ... and start enjoying my life"
.
Cheers
.
.


----------



## Petrus

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> *Thanks for a very upbeat post* * @DaveH *
> 
> In an earlier post on this thread, I stated:
> 
> 
> .
> So I am still very much in the habit of having the feeling of a cig between my fingers and enjoying the drag of the cig. So with the result I tend to chain vape. Yeah, yeah, I know I need to get out of that habit, but 39 years is a looooong time and the habit is VERY well established. There were times when I was up to 60 Rothman cigs a day !!!
> .
> I am using a Twisp Clearo with twisp juices - they are all 18mg (except their zero range of juices). Tried out the tobacco flavour initially and absolutely hated it (same with menthol). Then someone suggested I add some mint to it, so bought the bottle and tried that out too. All I can say is that I now have 2 bottles that are completely unused that I need to give away to someone (for free).
> .
> As you can deduce from the length of time I have been smoking, I am no spring chicken - lol. Unfortunately with age also goes a very tight budget (for me), so I don't want to make expensive mistakes. But I suppose that it is still cheaper than the amount of money I was spending on cigs.
> .
> So I'll follow your advice and "Slow down and enjoy the journey ... and start enjoying my life"
> .
> Cheers
> .
> .


Hi. Stop right there. I know exactly what you are experiencing. Contact @Mike, get some Ashy Bac, and Sweet Bac and you will be sorted. That twisp juices is terrible in my opinion. You can keep your gear. First change your e liquid.


----------



## Migs

I'm trying to get my brother and mom off the twisp liquid since its so overpriced (R180 for 20ml) but they just don't want to try anything else, they all complain everything is too sweet.


----------



## ddk1979

Petrus said:


> Hi. Stop right there. I know exactly what you are experiencing. Contact @Mike, get some Ashy Bac, and Sweet Bac and you will be sorted. That twisp juices is terrible in my opinion. You can keep your gear. First change your e liquid.


.
.
But I don't like the tobacco flavoured stuff I've tried so far ????
I tried out all the tobacco juices at twisp as well as another make (can't remember the name) and its all the same - can't stand the tobacco flavour - pretty strange since I've been smoking a tobacco cig for 39 years.
.
I absolutely love the sweet flavoured juices (18mg) that I buy from twisp at the moment - my favourite is their grape, followed by the litchi&pear and then the rebel (red bull taste). So at the moment my palate is searching for more of the sweeter juices - I want a sweet flavour nuclear explosion in my mouth.
.
.


----------



## Migs

I smoked for a short 5 years, I never liked menthol smokes at all, but as soon as I tried Vapour Mountains XXX I was hooked, maby give that a try, its berries and lichi mixed with a tiny hint of menthol, its just amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
.
@DaveH - Not sure if you missed your comment in your post above or were just acknowledging my post ???
.
.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

@ddk1979 
I know what you are going through I smoked for 50 years. (I'm no spring chicken either )
You have made a life changing choice to quit the cigs and just look how far you have come, 6 weeks and not one cig - that is one great achievement, you have my admiration (_no spring chicken_) Sir. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

Migs said:


> I smoked for a short 5 years, I never liked menthol smokes at all, but as soon as I tried Vapour Mountains XXX I was hooked, maby give that a try, its berries and lichi mixed with a tiny hint of menthol, its just amazing.


.
.
@Migs - In an earlier post I mentioned that as a 40 a day smoker, I would rather go without a cig than to smoke a menthol one. I went to VM (they are in Brackenfell) and tried out the XXX but unfortunately got that menthol taste and did not like it. They are making up a batch for me without the menthol. Can't wait to try it out.
.
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> @DaveH - Not sure if you missed your comment in your post above or were just acknowledging my post ???
> .
> .



Sorry @ddk1979 - I deleted the post - no idea what I did ............ must be an age thing  
Dave


----------



## ddk1979

DaveH said:


> @ddk1979
> I know what you are going through I smoked for 50 years. (I'm no spring chicken either )
> You have made a life changing choice to quit the cigs and just look how far you have come, 6 weeks and not one cig - that is one great achievement, you have my admiration (_no spring chicken_) Sir.
> 
> Dave


.
.
@DaveH - *thanks a million for the encouragement*.
.
Because of the well established habit of smoking 40 (and for a while 60) cigs a day, I chain vape at the moment. The twisp clearo that I am using is generally not well thought of, but it has helped me so I am extremely grateful. I don't know if I would have made it so far without it. Like all smokers, I have given up smoking many, many times in the past, but whenever I have a brandy and coke, I'm right back where I started.

Make no mistake, I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, (you getting what I'm saying) REALLY, REALLY enjoy smoking. If it wasn't for the negative effects of smoking, I'd still be puffing away. But the consequences of smoking so many cigs a day and for such a long time have caught up with me. So I'm giving it my best shot this time. So far, so good - I'll probably have to give up drinking as well .
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Rossouw, @Silver, @Lingogrey, @Clouder , @theyettie , @SAVaper, @Clouds4Days, @Greyz, @Stosta, @Ernest, @BumbleBee, @Andre, @Vape0206, @Ruan, @Kalashnikov , @DaveH, @Petrus , @Migs

Hi folks.
Just want to update you on my current situation and ask another question - hope you don't mind.
.
My twisp battery died so I was forced to buy another battery - as an INEXPERIENCED and TOTALLY NOVICE vaper, I have absolutely no spares of anything. So it was the middle of the night and I was in a bad way - still have a cig craving.

So early the next morning I bought a Vision Spinner 2 VV 1600mAh (but with more power than the one recommended by @Lingogrey)


Lingogrey said:


> I would personally suggest a battery with a slightly higher mah rating (for longer use between charges), such as the following that is currently on special from eCiggies (would cost you roughly the same as above with shipping included):
> http://eciggies.co.za/Specials/Visi...e-Voltage-Battery-850mAh-Silver-Black-Pattern



Also bought e-juice and 10 coils (5 each for EVOD and Twisp) from Vapour Mountain - I'm letting the juices steep for a while since they were freshly made.

So I've been looking for a nice tank, remembering that I want something with a tight draw that is easy to maintain. I have seen an ICIGA BDC Mini CERAMIC Clearomizer for R350 at http://www.digicig.co.za/shop/iciga-mini-bdc-pro-ceramic-clearomizer/. The following site gives more info about it - http://www.vapehit.co.uk/products.php?464

The coils are a bit expensive (R65 each), but it would appear as if they may last longer than other store-bought coils. So I was hoping that you folks would be able to give me some advice about the clearomizer and also about the coils - quality, ceramic and whether it is worthwhile.
.
Thanks
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Rossouw, @Silver, @Lingogrey, @Clouder , @theyettie , @SAVaper, @Clouds4Days, @Greyz, @Stosta, @Ernest, @BumbleBee, @Andre, @Vape0206, @Ruan, @Kalashnikov , @DaveH, @Petrus , @Migs
> 
> Hi folks.
> Just want to update you on my current situation and ask another question - hope you don't mind.
> .
> My twisp battery died so I was forced to buy another battery - as an INEXPERIENCED and TOTALLY NOVICE vaper, I have absolutely no spares of anything. So it was the middle of the night and I was in a bad way - still have a cig craving.
> 
> So early the next morning I bought a Vision Spinner 2 VV 1600mAh (but with more power than the one recommended by @Lingogrey)
> 
> 
> Also bought e-juice and 10 coils (5 each for EVOD and Twisp) from Vapour Mountain - I'm letting the juices steep for a while since they were freshly made.
> 
> So I've been looking for a nice tank, remembering that I want something with a tight draw that is easy to maintain. I have seen an ICIGA BDC Mini CERAMIC Clearomizer for R350 at http://www.digicig.co.za/shop/iciga-mini-bdc-pro-ceramic-clearomizer/. The following site gives more info about it - http://www.vapehit.co.uk/products.php?464
> 
> The coils are a bit expensive (R65 each), but it would appear as if they may last longer than other store-bought coils. So I was hoping that you folks would be able to give me some advice about the clearomizer and also about the coils - quality, ceramic and whether it is worthwhile.
> .
> Thanks
> .
> .



Hi @ddk1979 , sorry to hear about that 
Afraid i have no experience with the digicig iciga bdc mini clearomiser and i have not heard anything about that device here on the forum. Certainly cannot be too popular.

Not sure what else to suggest, perhaps go for the tried and tested Nautilus Mini with the 1.8 ohm coils. Good flavour. I just hope the Spinner battery is capable of firing it at aboit 10 Watts. Perhaps chat to Vapour Mountain about that, maybe they can advise you better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

I would second what @Silver has said go with what's tried and tested. You don't want to throw money at something that might not work. Especially is your budget is constrained. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Migs

Yes @Silver hit it right on, the mini was one of the best mouth to lung tanks out there, me personally do not have much experience in the tight draw department as I am all #cloudsbroclouds but I know for a fact the mini is a boss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver , @Greyz , @Migs
.
Thanks, I'll ask about whether the Nauti Mini will work on the Spinner II 1600 mAh. I just hope that it can work, otherwise it means buying the Nauti Mini kit plus a new battery.
.
Back to my other question - Are ceramic coils better than other store-bought coils ???
.
Btw, I'm finding out that e-juice flavours are REALLY a subjective issue and that everyone's tastes can vary a hell of a lot. I am sitting with a few juices
- Twisp : Peach, Rebel, Litchi & Pear and Grape (the last two are my favourites so far - I think I have a sweet tooth )
- VM : Berry Blaze, XXX (without menthol), Banana Cream.
I tried the XXX (with menthol) at VM and did not like it at all, that's why I had him make up a batch for me without the menthol.

The VM juices are still steeping for the moment and I'll try them out next week (I did some research on this "steeping thing")
.


----------



## ddk1979

Off the topic.
I don't know whether I am allowed to post this here but it was so funny, I had to share.
*
Male "down there" hair removal using Veet*
By John W. Osborne Jr.on 30 July 2012

After having been told my danglies looked like an elderly rastafarian I decided to take the plunge and buy some Veet as previous shaving attempts had only been mildly successful and I nearly put my back out trying to reach the more difficult bits.

Being a bit of a romantic I thought I would do the deed on the missus's birthday as a bit of a treat.I ordered it well in advance and working in the North sea I considered myself a bit above some of the characters writing the previous reviews and wrote them off as soft office types...oh my fellow sufferers how wrong I was.

I waited until the other half was tucked up in bed and after giving some vague hints about a special surprise I went down to the bathroom. Initially all went well and I applied the *Veet hair remover* and stood waiting for something to happen. I didn't have long to wait.

At first there was a gentle warmth which in a matter of seconds was replaced by an intense burning and a feeling I can only describe as like being given a barbed wire wedgie by two people intent on hitting the ceiling with my head.

Religion hadn't featured much in my life until that night but I suddenly became willing to convert to any religion to stop the violent burning around the turd tunnel and what seemed like the destruction of the meat and two veg.

Struggling to not bite through my bottom lip I tried to wash the gel of in the sink and only succeeded in blocking the plughole with a mat of hair.Through the haze of tears I struggled out of the bathroom across the hall into the kitchen by this time walking was not really possible and I crawled the final yard to the fridge in the hope of some form of cold relief.

I yanked the freezer drawer out and found a tub of ice cream, tore the lid of and positioned it under me. The relief was fantastic but only temporary as it melted fairly quickly and the fiery stabbing soon returned.

Due to the shape of the ice cream tub I hadn't managed to give the starfish any treatment and I groped around in the draw for something else as I was sure my vision was going to fail fairly soon. I grabbed a bag of what I later found out was frozen sprouts and tore it open trying to be quiet as I did so. I took a handful of them and tried in vain to clench some between the cheeks of my arse.

This was not doing the trick as some of the gel had found it's way up the chutney channel and it felt like the space shuttle was running it's engines behind me.This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain.

The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.

Unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, arse in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my bell end pushing a sprout up my arse while muttering..." Ooooh that feels good "

Understandingly this was a shock to her and she let out a scream and as I hadn't heard her come in it caused an involuntary spasm of shock in myself which resulted in the sprout being ejected at quite some speed in her direction.

I can understand that having a sprout farted against your leg at 11 at night in the kitchen probably wasn't the special surprise she was expecting and having to explain to the kids the next day what the strange hollow in the ice cream was didn't improve my status...

So to sum it up Veet removes hair, *dignity and self respect*.......
.
.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Migs

I do know ceramic coils last a lot longer than normal coils due to the fact that it has less cotton in it, most have cotton arround the ceramic and come is just pure ceramic, ceramic also have a crispier taste, this is subjective aswell as some notes in flavours might be a little too potent.

As for the juices, remember that the twisp juices are steeped and normally 50/50 VG/PG with alot of high % flavour which is meant for low wattage mouth to lung or smaller devices, pop a twisp juice on a rda and it almost taste as if I'm vaping the pure concentrate  .

I myself find out that sometimes the things I do not eat, I enjoy to vape, I really love eating pears but hate a pear flavour ejuice, again subjective and on the topic on the VM juices, they are made fresh and needs steeping but I normally use my XXX when I get it, its basically a shake and vape kinda juice but that Banana Cream man, oh man, give it 4 weeks before you vape it, shake it daily and put it in a dark closet, after 4 weeks it will be oh so good creamy bananas, delicious.

I know these days it tends to be hard getting mouth to lung tanks and devices unless you stick to the pen style vapes, companies bring out way to much gear for people that like clouds, I think they forgot about the people converting from the stinks, I personally think the Joytech AIO is a fantastic vape, not as tight as the twisp clearo but tight enough, and you can have some restrictive lung hits with the airflow wide open so that is a option as well and they come so cheap man, R350 a pop, even if you don't like it, it did not break the bank. You need to get the 1.5ohm clapton coils for mouth to lung though and the rest you can use for restrictive lung hits. 

Regards and hope you find your perfect device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Migs said:


> I do know ceramic coils last a lot longer than normal coils due to the fact that it has less cotton in it, most have cotton arround the ceramic and come is just pure ceramic, ceramic also have a crispier taste, this is subjective aswell as some notes in flavours might be a little too potent.
> 
> As for the juices, remember that the twisp juices are steeped and normally 50/50 VG/PG with alot of high % flavour which is meant for low wattage mouth to lung or smaller devices, pop a twisp juice on a rda and it almost taste as if I'm vaping the pure concentrate  .
> 
> I myself find out that sometimes the things I do not eat, I enjoy to vape, I really love eating pears but hate a pear flavour ejuice, again subjective and on the topic on the VM juices, they are made fresh and needs steeping but I normally use my XXX when I get it, its basically a shake and vape kinda juice but that Banana Cream man, oh man, give it 4 weeks before you vape it, shake it daily and put it in a dark closet, after 4 weeks it will be oh so good creamy bananas, delicious.
> 
> I know these days it tends to be hard getting mouth to lung tanks and devices unless you stick to the pen style vapes, companies bring out way to much gear for people that like clouds, I think they forgot about the people converting from the stinks, I personally think the Joytech AIO is a fantastic vape, not as tight as the twisp clearo but tight enough, and you can have some restrictive lung hits with the airflow wide open so that is a option as well and they come so cheap man, R350 a pop, even if you don't like it, it did not break the bank. You need to get the 1.5ohm clapton coils for mouth to lung though and the rest you can use for restrictive lung hits.
> 
> Regards and hope you find your perfect device.


.
.
I tried the AIO with a 1 ohm coil (it comes standard with 0.6 ohm) but it was WAY to airy even on its lowest airflow setting. I am using EVOD1 at the moment (as recommended on this thread) while I look around for something else. The EVOD has 3 holes and I closed one of them (with superglue) and I find the draw reasonably tight enough for my preference. It is very difficult to do that to the AIO, since it does not have holes - there is a small ring-type gap around the whole device.
.


----------



## DaveH

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , @Greyz , @Migs
> .
> Thanks, I'll ask about whether the Nauti Mini will work on the Spinner II 1600 mAh. I just hope that it can work, otherwise it means buying the Nauti Mini kit whole kit - although I have not yet seen it on the web - I'll keep looking.
> .
> Back to my other question - *Are ceramic coils better than other store-bought coils ???*
> .
> 
> .



The Nautilus Mini will work. 

Ceramic coils are still quite new and sometimes they are better and sometimes they are not better. The ceramic coils will be better for longevity and flavour but the manufacturers will need to get them 100% first. It might be worth waiting and let 'someone else' try them first. 

That's my two cents plus the other two cents that's 4 cents  

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> I tried the AIO with a 1 ohm coil (it comes standard with 0.6 ohm) but it was WAY to airy even on its lowest airflow setting. I am using EVOD1 at the moment (as recommended on this thread) while I look around for something else. The EVOD has 3 holes and I closed one of them (with superglue) and I find the draw reasonably tight enough for my preference. It is very difficult to do that to the AIO, since it does not have holes - there is a small gap around the whole device.
> 
> .



I can understand that. I am also a MTL vaper and I do understand. 
As time goes by (now there's a good song title ) you will be able to MTL the AIO even with the 0.6 ohm coil but it will take time. I can MTL the 0.6 ohms now but 5 months ago I wouldn't have liked it. 
You will find after some months you will enjoy a more airy vape by experimenting with the different hole sizes.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

DaveH said:


> The Nautilus Mini will work.
> 
> Ceramic coils are still quite new and sometimes they are better and sometimes they are not better. The ceramic coils will be better for longevity and flavour but the manufacturers will need to get them 100% first. It might be worth waiting and let 'someone else' try them first.
> 
> That's my two cents plus the other two cents that's 4 cents
> 
> Dave


.
.
Thanks for the info. Glad that the nautilus Mini will work on the Spinner II. Will look into this.
.


----------



## ddk1979

DaveH said:


> I can understand that. I am also a MTL vaper and I do understand.
> As time goes by (now there's a good song title ) you will be able to MTL the AIO even with the 0.6 ohm coil but it will take time. I can MTL the 0.6 ohms now but 5 months ago I wouldn't have liked it.
> You will find after some months you will enjoy a more airy vape by experimenting with the different hole sizes.
> 
> Dave


.
.
That's why I would like to buy something with airflow control, but there is basically nothing out there that is easy to maintain (no rebuilding) where I can COMPETELY turn off the airflow or open it to varying degrees.
.
.


----------



## DaveH

@ddk1979 The Nautilus Mini has four different sized holes around the base at 90 degs to each other. Only one hole is open the other three will be closed off, and you can select the hole of your choice there is no need to use any super glue.

Dave


----------



## Lingogrey

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> That's why I would like to buy something with airflow control, but there is basically nothing out there that is easy to maintain (no rebuilding) where I can COMPETELY turn off the airflow or open it to varying degrees.
> .
> .


@ddk1979 - I only suggested the smaller Vision Spinners because I was under the impression that you like quite small pen style devices (and something like the 1600 mah Spinner with a tank is quite a lot taller than something like the newer tech 1500 mah eGo AIO) and because of the fact that batteries with around 850 mah capacity can last a while on higher ohm atomizers such as the Evod (on sub-ohm coils something under around 1100 mahs would really be depleted in no time), so I actually think it's great that you got the Vision Spinner II, that was very popular and highly rated until quite recently. I have tried racking my brains, but since I am REALLY not an expert by any means on tight MTL vaping like some of the other guys on here, I could really not think of anything tighter than the Nautilus Mini on the smallest airflow setting or the Evod. However, I have been wondering about the Kanger Genitank Mini, which really does seem to have very tight (variable) airflow to me IN THEORY / ON PAPER (I have not tried it, and remember - to me even the AIO is tight). It is stocked at VM, so chances are that you might have tried it and it didn't work? - so just a thought...

However - related to @DaveH 's "as time goes by" comment. As vaping is already quite a different sensation to smoking - you might not be able to find something that exactly emulates the airflow of the Rothmanns that you used to smoke (and if you do - however unlikely - the chances that that device will provide you with full flavor is even more unlikely). You might find though that after a short period of adjustment you become comfortable / much start preferring the airflow / draw on that and that the other benefits of the device far outweigh the initial short adjustment period. Once again, just a thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @ddk1979 
My advice to you is to try get a juice you like a lot on the little Evod1
With your one hole plugged with superglue I am fairly confident you wont find another clearomiser that has a tighter draw and is as easy to use and reliable and cheap as the Evod1

Focus on the juices. The juice hunt can be challenging. I would say for the Evod try stick to the higher mg and thinner 50/50 juices. Trying as many as you can in the VM range is a good starting point.

I agree with the other posts above, over time you may start appreciating a more airy draw. It took me about a year to start getting into direct lung hits and i am now about half tighter mouth to lung and half lung hit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

By the way @ddk1979 i forgot to mention to you that superglue is not a good idea with vaping gear. Apologies for not mentioning it but better now than never

It can be poisonous. I am no expert on this but there are some threads on here advising not to use superglue on your atomiser near where the vaping takes place.

If I were you I would get another evod and rather use a rubber band go cover the hole

Check out this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/warning-super-glue.t3377/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

The last cleromizers i owned was a Kangertech Protank 3 and Protank mini 3.I used them both with a vision spinner.Looking back tho it was a lot taller than the pen style mods you get today from kanger. 1 thing for sure the twisp battery with the Protank mini 3 looked so nice. At the time it was a very decent setup.

However if i recall the protank mini 3 did have quite a tight draw. much like the old twisp. and also a small mouth piece. This just got me thinking tho how long i have been vaping for lol. Oh btw vapeking still sell the protank 3mini for something like R100. I paid R300 all those years back

*Update -- Here you go.

Protank Mini 3
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-mini-protank-3.html

1.5Coils
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertec...-5-1.5ohm-genitank-mini-protank-3-evod-2.html

The tank only has i think 2 tiny air holes. So you could just fill one if its still to much airflow. Also i would suggest higher nic juices for this sort of tank 12+.. If you like it get 2  cause they cheap. then you can have different flavours in each.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Lingogrey said:


> @ddk1979 - I only suggested the smaller Vision Spinners because I was under the impression that you like quite small pen style devices (and something like the 1600 mah Spinner with a tank is quite a lot taller than something like the newer tech 1500 mah eGo AIO) and because of the fact that batteries with around 850 mah capacity can last a while on higher ohm atomizers such as the Evod (on sub-ohm coils something under around 1100 mahs would really be depleted in no time), so I actually think it's great that you got the Vision Spinner II, that was very popular and highly rated until quite recently. I have tried racking my brains, but since I am REALLY not an expert by any means on tight MTL vaping like some of the other guys on here, I could really not think of anything tighter than the Nautilus Mini on the smallest airflow setting or the Evod. However, I have been wondering about the Kanger Genitank Mini, which really does seem to have very tight (variable) airflow to me IN THEORY / ON PAPER (I have not tried it, and remember - to me even the AIO is tight). It is stocked at VM, so chances are that you might have tried it and it didn't work? - so just a thought...
> 
> However - related to @DaveH 's "as time goes by" comment. As vaping is already quite a different sensation to smoking - you might not be able to find something that exactly emulates the airflow of the Rothmanns that you used to smoke (and if you do - however unlikely - the chances that that device will provide you with full flavor is even more unlikely). You might find though that after a short period of adjustment you become comfortable / much start preferring the airflow / draw on that and that the other benefits of the device far outweigh the initial short adjustment period. Once again, just a thought.


.
.
Yes, I was also thinking about the Kanger Genitank Mini, although it only 1.3ml. So checked out the Genitank and it has 2.4ml capacity with airflow control and bottom dual coils. Guess what, I just can't find it on any of the major suppliers websites or anywhere in South Africa using google !!!
.
Also looked at the Eleaf GS Air Atomizer (http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/GS-AIR-CLEARO-eLeaf) that has a 2.5ml capacity, also with airflow control and bottom dual coils.
Here is the full description : https://www.eleafus.com/atomizer/gs/gs-air-atomizer-silver.html
It says to use with an iStick. Can anybody tell me if it will *work well* with my Spinner II 1600mAh
.
@Kalashnikov - I think the Kangertech Protank 3 Mini is a great idea, although its capacity is only 1.5ml. I like the fact that it may be possible to close off 1 hole with something other than superglue (thanks @Silver - I bought another EVOD1).
.
.


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Yes, I was also thinking about the Kanger Genitank Mini, although it only 1.3ml. So checked out the Genitank and it has 2.4ml capacity with airflow control and bottom dual coils. Guess what, I just can't find it on any of the major suppliers websites or anywhere in South Africa using google !!!
> .
> Also looked at the Eleaf GS Air Atomizer (http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/GS-AIR-CLEARO-eLeaf) that has a 2.5ml capacity, also with airflow control and bottom dual coils.
> Here is the full description : https://www.eleafus.com/atomizer/gs/gs-air-atomizer-silver.html
> It says to use with an iStick. Can anybody tell me if it will *work well* with my Spinner II 1600mAh
> .
> @Kalashnikov - I think it's Kangertech Protank 3 Mini is a great idea, although its capacity is only 1.5ml. I like the fact that it may be possible to close off 1 hole with something other than superglue (thanks @Silver - I bought another EVOD1).
> .
> .



I think that Eleaf GS Air would probably be quite similar to the Protank 3 Mini, so if you want to give it a try it will probably be quite nice. I dont have any experience with it though but I doubt it will be tighter than the Evod1 with one of its holes closed off. But I might be wrong

I think the GS Air will work on the Spinner if you get a high enough resistance coil. I see the one at Eciggies you posted has a 1.5 ohm coil which I am fairly confident will work on the spinner. The reason i say that is that i used to use the Protank mini 2 with coils of the same resistance on my old Spinner (previous model to yours) and it worked nicely. Perhaps just ask the guys at Eciggies i am sure they will be able to advise you on that, they are a great retailer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Perhaps just ask the guys at Eciggies i am sure they will be able to advise you on that, they are a great retailer.


.
.
Thanks, will do that.

.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

I've been spending a lot of time reading up on everything to do with vaping. Can someone please clarify the following:
.
I downloaded a chart called safe-vaping-power. I will be using the info from that in my questions.
.
Some of the clearomizers/atomizers have specifications something like:
Voltage : 3.5-5.5V
Wattage : 8-20W
Resistance : 1.5ohm
So on its lowest settings (3.5V-1.5ohm) the wattage would be 8.17W - approximately equal to the lowest wattage according to the specs (8-20W).
However, if you turn up the voltage to the max 5.5V, then the wattage = 20.17 (approx. maximum wattage as per the specs)
.
But the chart indicates "Extremely Hot / Imminent Damage". I have also deduced from what I've read (correct me if I'm wrong) that with sub-ohm vaping, you would get a similar situation.
.
So, how can one SAFELY vape at such a high voltage/wattage (as per the example above) without damaging your equipment ???
.
.


----------



## Andre

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 55934
> I've been spending a lot of time reading up on everything to do with vaping. Can someone please clarify the following:
> .
> I downloaded a chart called safe-vaping-power. I will be using the info from that in my questions.
> .
> Some of the clearomizers/atomizers have specifications something like:
> Voltage : 3.5-5.5V
> Wattage : 8-20W
> Resistance : 1.5ohm
> So on its lowest settings (3.5V-1.5ohm) the wattage would be 8.17W - approximately equal to the lowest wattage according to the specs (8-20W).
> However, if you turn up the voltage to the max 5.5V, then the wattage = 20.17 (approx. maximum wattage as per the specs)
> .
> But the chart indicates "Extremely Hot / Imminent Damage". I have also deduced from what I've read (correct me if I'm wrong) that with sub-ohm vaping, you would get a similar situation.
> .
> So, how can one SAFELY vape at such a high voltage/wattage (as per the example above) without damaging your equipment ???
> .
> .


That is a very old chart, applicable to older generation vaping gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Andre said:


> That is a very old chart, applicable to older generation vaping gear.


.
.
I thought the chart was a pretty neat idea for someone like myself with no experience. It would probably prevent a lot of noobies from "blowing themselves up" or damaging their equipment.
.
So, is there some other guideline/chart to use or should I just stay within the manufacturers specifications, even though according to the old chart, it would be risky ? 
.
.


----------



## Andre

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> I thought the chart was a pretty neat idea for someone like myself with no experience. It would probably prevent a lot of noobies from "blowing themselves up" or damaging their equipment.
> .
> So, is there some other guideline/chart to use or should I just stay within the manufacturers specifications, even though according to the old chart, it would be risky ?
> .
> .


Yes, you can use www.steam-engine.org. Most commercial coils have a recommended wattage range engraved on them.
Also read the stickies in Modders' Paradise.
Ask if in doubt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Rossouw, @Silver, @Lingogrey, @Clouder , @theyettie , @SAVaper, @Clouds4Days, @Greyz, @Stosta, @Ernest, @BumbleBee, @Andre, @Vape0206, @Ruan, @Kalashnikov , @DaveH, @Petrus , @Migs.

.
Hi folks. Just thought I'd give you an update on my journey into the vaping world. Firstly, It's been 2 and 1/2 months since I last smoked a cigarette. E-cigs have REALLY helped me to stay away from the smokes.
.
I've spent a LOT of time reading up and watching YouTube vids on vaping. that's why I've been so silent on the forum. One thing for sure is that as time goes by, your e-juice preferences and vaping style changes. Here I need to give a special thanks to @Lingogrey and @Silver for recommending the little EVOD1. I have found that I am getting use to the draw on it and that now there are times when the Twisp clearo feels just a little too tight. So I'm glad I haven't bought any new stuff yet, because it seems as if my vaping preferences are slowly changing towards a less tight draw - as @DaveH stated in an earlier post and was seconded by @Lingogrey in his post.
,


Lingogrey said:


> However - related to @DaveH 's "as time goes by" comment. As vaping is already quite a different sensation to smoking - you might not be able to find something that exactly emulates the airflow of the Rothmanns that you used to smoke (and if you do - however unlikely - the chances that that device will provide you with full flavor is even more unlikely). You might find though that after a short period of adjustment you become comfortable / much start preferring the airflow / draw on that and that the other benefits of the device far outweigh the initial short adjustment period. Once again, just a thought.


.
I am going to give it a little more time on the EVOD until I start to settle down and am using it at least 90% of the time. I think that at that point I can start to make a more informed choice of a new device as well, since I have been reading like crazy.
.
Many thanks to all of you for your advice along the way, and a special thanks to those who encouraged me not to give up, I would have "fallen off the wagon" without the support.
.
.
That's all for now, will keep you updated regularly.
.
.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus

Wow @ddk1979 well done. I am glad the Evod1 is doing it's job. Hunting for a new atty and mod is always a challenge but a nice one. Thanks for this brilliant forum it is a lot easier.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Congrats @ddk1979 ! 2.5 months is a great achievement, especially considering that you haven't been fortunate enough to find your ideal vape yet. I am glad that it sounds as if you are enjoying it more and I am confident that you will soon find what you are looking for.

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
.
THANKS FOLKS
.
.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice one @ddk1979 
Congratulations on 2.5 months cig free.
It can only get easier from here on out.
Stay strong and vape on brother...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
I been doing a LOT of reading to understand things better. I could not get a satisfactory answer to the following so maybe someone here can help?
.
Clearomizers seem to come with coils of varying ohms. How does changing to a different coil affect the whole vaping experience ?
Using my own humble equipment, the EVOD has a 1.8ohm coil. But I see coils with:
* 1.5ohm Pure Cotton (OCC)
* 2.2ohm standard coil
So how will things differ with each of these? Would I need to turn up/down the power to get a good vape ? From the vaping power chart I see that vaping a
- 1.8ohm coil at 3.3V = 6.05W
- 1.5ohm OCC at 3.3V = 7.26W
- 2.2ohm at 3.3V = 4.95W
.
Kanger has this info on their website -http://www.kangeronline.com/products/protank-heating-coil?variant=312117129 (see, I told you I'm doing a lot of reading)

Resistance...........Voltage
1.7-1.9 Ohm........3.1-3.4V
2.1-2.3 Ohm........3.5-3.8V
2.4-2.6 Ohm........3.9-4.2V
2.6-3.0 Ohm........4.3-4.7V
.
So I don't see what the advantage would be in changing the coil since the voltage parameters are so tight. PLEASE EXPLAIN.
.
.
BTW, I started off with a single Twisp clearo and 1 bottle of juice with absolutely no spares, and I really mean nothing at all. Now I'm sitting with the twisp (battery and clearomizer), an evod, a 900mAh pass-through battery and a vision spinner II battery. Also bought spare coils for both the twisp and evod, and bought more juice so I am sitting with 6 bottles. I am also looking for a new device (as everyone knows from reading this thread) - things are starting to get expensive real quick, I might have to switch back to smoking. - just kidding.
.
Won't buy anything just yet since I'm still using the twisp about 75% of the time - still need to adjust to the evod some more before taking that step. I must say that I get MUCH more flavour with the twisp, is it due to it having a top coil ???
.
.


----------



## Lingogrey

ddk1979 said:


> .
> I been doing a LOT of reading to understand things better. I could not get a satisfactory answer to the following so maybe someone here can help?
> .
> Clearomizers seem to come with coils of varying ohms. How does changing to a different coil affect the whole vaping experience ?
> Using my own humble equipment, the EVOD has a 1.8ohm coil. But I see coils with:
> * 1.5ohm Pure Cotton (OCC)
> * 2.2ohm standard coil
> So how will things differ with each of these? Would I need to turn up/down the power to get a good vape ? From the vaping power chart I see that vaping a
> - 1.8ohm coil at 3.3V = 6.05W
> - 1.5ohm OCC at 3.3V = 7.26W
> - 2.2ohm at 3.3V = 4.95W
> .
> Kanger has this info on their website -http://www.kangeronline.com/products/protank-heating-coil?variant=312117129 (see, I told you I'm doing a lot of reading)
> 
> Resistance...........Voltage
> 1.7-1.9 Ohm........3.1-3.4V
> 2.1-2.3 Ohm........3.5-3.8V
> 2.4-2.6 Ohm........3.9-4.2V
> 2.6-3.0 Ohm........4.3-4.7V
> .
> So I don't see what the advantage would be in changing the coil since the voltage parameters are so tight. PLEASE EXPLAIN.
> .
> .
> BTW, I started off with a single Twisp clearo and 1 bottle of juice with absolutely no spares, and I really mean nothing at all. Now I'm sitting with the twisp (battery and clearomizer), an evod, a 900mAh pass-through battery and a vision spinner II battery. Also bought spare coils for both the twisp and evod, and bought more juice so I am sitting with 6 bottles. I am also looking for a new device (as everyone knows from reading this thread) - things are starting to get expensive real quick, I might have to switch back to smoking. - just kidding.
> .
> Won't buy anything just yet since I'm still using the twisp about 75% of the time - still need to adjust to the evod some more before taking that step. I must say that I get MUCH more flavour with the twisp, is it due to it having a top coil ???
> .
> .


Hi @ddk1979

I am very glad that you are still vaping and PLEASE don't even consider to switch back to smoking - you are too far down the line towards the good side now to start backing up (I know you were just kidding, but still... ). As far as your question on the resistance of coils, wattage and voltage goes, I will not attempt to answer it now - besides saying that these factors are both more relevant and more noticeable on much lower resistance coils, as well as noting that these 'simple calculations' are not always that simple. For instance, the ramp-up time on coils of similar resistances can be quite different depending on the coil materials and construction and one coil of the same resistance as another (constructed differently, even if made of the same material) can be vastly different (eg. the Stainless Steel Wismec / Joyetech Notch coils at a resistance of 0.22 - 0.25 ohms (single coil) perform very well at 35 - 45 watts. If you fire eg. a dual Stainless Steel Alien Clapton Build of a similar resistance at 35 watts, however, I doubt whether you will get a very satisfying vaping experience). I will, however, offer a more practical suggestion for now:

If you prefer the flavor and draw of the Twisp Clearo, have you considered just buying a couple more Twisp Aero clearomizers and coils to fit on your current batteries? I am aware that Twisp no longer sells the Clearo, but (as with all their vaping devices) it was just a rebrand of another device sold at an inflated price in any case (luckily with the Clearo the rate of 'inflation' wasn't even close to that of their current "flagship device", the Edge - which is basically a failed and discontinued Joyetech device rebranded and sold at a VASTLY inflated price of what it used to be worth). You can get the exact same clearomiser (actually it is slightly better AFAIK, as the mouthpiece has double o-rings - which apparently leads to less juice build-up in the space between the mouthpiece and the clearomiser) and coils, the Justfog 1453, for R 100 (and the coils for R 30 each) at Vapour Mountain and / or www.eciggies.co.za. If you perhaps buy another one / two of these clearomisers and enough coils to last you for a while (I see that Vapour Mountain only has 11 coils left; thus looking at eciggies would perhaps be an option if you think that you might need more - their shipping costs are not prohibitively expensive), it might tie you over until you find your optimal device that (including the coils etc.) is still widely available. I'm not sure if you've tried anything with higher VG than 50 % VG / 50 % PG in the Twisp Clearo, but my guess would be that that would be the optimal ratio for the device (and certainly nothing over 60 % VG). This would limit your choice of juices somewhat, but at places like Vapour Mountain you can still specify the ratio (as you know) and there are still a limited variety of high quality 50 / 50 local juices (such as those made by Skyblue and the older stock of Vape Elixir) available.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/justfog-1453-clearomizer/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...rs/justfog-coil-compatible-with-twisp-clearo/
http://eciggies.co.za/Justfog1453Clearomizer-BLACK?search=justfog
http://eciggies.co.za/JUSTFOG-COIL?search=justfog


All the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @ddk1979
> 
> I am very glad that you are still vaping and PLEASE don't even consider to switch back to smoking - you are too far down the line towards the good side now to start backing up (I know you were just kidding, but still... ). As far as your question on the resistance of coils, wattage and voltage goes, I will not attempt to answer it now - besides saying that these factors are both more relevant and more noticeable on much lower resistance coils, as well as noting that these 'simple calculations' are not always that simple. For instance, the ramp-up time on coils of similar resistances can be quite different depending on the coil materials and construction and one coil of the same resistance as another (constructed differently, even if made of the same material) can be vastly different (eg. the Stainless Steel Wismec / Joyetech Notch coils at a resistance of 0.22 - 0.25 ohms (single coil) perform very well at 35 - 45 watts. If you fire eg. a dual Stainless Steel Alien Clapton Build of a similar resistance at 35 watts, however, I doubt whether you will get a very satisfying vaping experience). I will, however, offer a more practical suggestion for now:
> 
> If you prefer the flavor and draw of the Twisp Clearo, have you considered just buying a couple more Twisp Aero clearomizers and coils to fit on your current batteries? I am aware that Twisp no longer sells the Clearo, but (as with all their vaping devices) it was just a rebrand of another device sold at an inflated price in any case (luckily with the Clearo the rate of 'inflation' wasn't even close to that of their current "flagship device", the Edge - which is basically a failed and discontinued Joyetech device rebranded and sold at a VASTLY inflated price of what it used to be worth). You can get the exact same clearomiser (actually it is slightly better AFAIK, as the mouthpiece has double o-rings - which apparently leads to less juice build-up in the space between the mouthpiece and the clearomiser) and coils, the Justfog 1453, for R 100 (and the coils for R 30 each) at Vapour Mountain and / or www.eciggies.co.za. If you perhaps buy another one / two of these clearomisers and enough coils to last you for a while (I see that Vapour Mountain only has 11 coils left; thus looking at eciggies would perhaps be an option if you think that you might need more - their shipping costs are not prohibitively expensive), it might tie you over until you find your optimal device that (including the coils etc.) is still widely available. I'm not sure if you've tried anything with higher VG than 50 % VG / 50 % PG in the Twisp Clearo, but my guess would be that that would be the optimal ratio for the device (and certainly nothing over 60 % VG). This would limit your choice of juices somewhat, but at places like Vapour Mountain you can still specify the ratio (as you know) and there are still a limited variety of high quality 50 / 50 local juices (such as those made by Skyblue and the older stock of Vape Elixir) available.
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/justfog-1453-clearomizer/
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...rs/justfog-coil-compatible-with-twisp-clearo/
> http://eciggies.co.za/Justfog1453Clearomizer-BLACK?search=justfog
> http://eciggies.co.za/JUSTFOG-COIL?search=justfog
> 
> All the best!


.
.
Hi @Lingogrey
.
While looking at the vaping goodies on the vendors websites (and also those on the manufacturers websites), I noticed the different ohm coils available for the EVOD and that got me thinking about the whole issue. Nevertheless, I intend buying a few of each of the other coils to try out and will post the results sometime in the future.
.
As far as another Twisp or the JustFog 1453, I suppose you could say that I want to move forward in the vaping world and I see that as a sideways move. I've also noticed that all the really good juices are 70%-80% VG so that is a limiting factor as well. I did try a bottle of Twisp's pure VG juice on the Clearo (well before I even joined this forum) and found I was getting a lot of dry hits. I thought it was just my twisp acting up. The EVOD made me realize that I don't have to rush out to buy anything right now, and I've got enough coils to last at least another 2 months. I first need to make the adjustment to a more airy draw since almost everything on the market is actually aimed in that direction.
.
Speaking of the Twisp, hell but that sucker has a continuous build-up of juice in the space between the mouthpiece and the clearomizer. It's already become a habit to always have a roll of double ply toilet paper close at hand (only the best for my old faithful little twisp - its double ply and nothing less - the wife can use single ply. LOL).
.
Onto something else, and the only way I can explain it is to use my old Rothmans cig again. Remember what it was like to run-out of smokes and the only thing available was someone's cheap cigs - that they paid R20 for 5 cartons of the stuff? I recall it being rather rough on the throat- you could taste it was made from junk. Now I started using a juice that's only about 2 weeks old. I kept it in a dark, cool place and shook it up real good everyday. Now this juice tastes like that cheap cig I just referred to. Please note that I bought it from a reputable supplier (won't mention any names 'cos it's probably my fault). I replaced the coils twice thinking that perhaps the coil was just a dud, but same problem. Anyone have any ideas on this ???
.
Once again, thanks to you and everyone else for your comments and advice.
.
.


----------



## Redaa

This is a big thread. So I don't know if this was mentioned. I've got multiple miss and Tanks that I use but my daily smoker is a Eleaf I stick 40 and a nautilus mini tank. This is a mouth to lung hit like a cig. I buy two bottles of E liquid for the month and two coils this sets me back 400 a month. The nautilus mini has ajustable air flow. Great flavor great throat hit. Got me off cigs for the past 8 months. The Eleaf bat last me two to three days at a time. Perfect setup for me. Do some research. Let me know!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Redaa said:


> This is a big thread. So I don't know if this was mentioned. I've got multiple miss and Tanks that I use but my daily smoker is a Eleaf I stick 40 and a nautilus mini tank. This is a mouth to lung hit like a cig. I buy two bottles of E liquid for the month and two coils this sets me back 400 a month. The nautilus mini has ajustable air flow. Great flavor great throat hit. Got me off cigs for the past 8 months. The Eleaf bat last me two to three days at a time. Perfect setup for me. Do some research. Let me know!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
.
THANKS, will do.
.
.


----------

